# Egg share Live chat ~ Nov 6th 8pm



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Just letting you know that the eggshare Live chat will be 

Mon 6th November in the garden area of the chatroom

*********

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh hope thats a good omen, thats meant to be my et date!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just to say that egg share chat will be every 1st monday of the month

Emxx


----------

